# Low Emission Zones



## witzend (Mar 2, 2018)

We already know about Germany and France now its the Netherlands Where Next the AA says theres several we don't hear about


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 2, 2018)

Thankfully, all the LEZs (except Rotterdam) in the Netherlands seem to be small areas in town/city centres. We're off to Utrecht for a few days next month to take in a few museums before making our way to France. Our campsite is a few hundred metres from the Utrecht LEZ but isn't anywhere I'd want to drive the MH even if the LEZ didn't exist.


----------



## harrow (Mar 2, 2018)

witzend said:


> We already know about Germany and France now its the Netherlands Where Next the AA says theres several we don't hear about


There is going to be several more in the UK.

:wave:


----------



## colinm (Mar 2, 2018)

GeoffL said:


> Thankfully, all the LEZs (except Rotterdam) in the Netherlands seem to be small areas in town/city centres. We're off to Utrecht for a few days next month to take in a few museums before making our way to France. Our campsite is a few hundred metres from the Utrecht LEZ but isn't anywhere I'd want to drive the MH even if the LEZ didn't exist.



As this, at present the zones don't impact on <3.5t post 2000 vans, and are not anywhere most would want to go, but it's only ever going to get tighter, we are off to the Netherlands later this year and this will have no effect on our plans.
Note there are also LEZ's in Belgium, but our route skirts around them.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 2, 2018)

Scotland's initial plans First Low Emission Zone for Glasgow
There does appear to be some backtracking on the Euro 6 only requirements initially proposed, since bus services would be severely cut if that were to be imposed.


----------



## Wully (Mar 3, 2018)

Glasgow is a lost cause on this two motorways m8 and the m74 circle the city centre at govan you have m77 the city centres already a no go zone with bus lanes and parking they’ll kill it dead like they done to Paisley make it a ghost town they’ve got a cheek when glasgow airport is 10 miles from city centre one plane causes more pollution than 1000 cars and there’s one every ten minutes.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 3, 2018)

New zones every single month starting to appear, and it will get worse.


----------

